# Twin Oaks Frog Condo



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just wasting time at work, checking out glasscages.com, and I came across this frog condo. It looks really cool. The only issue is parasite and bacteria transfer. I'm glad people are starting to notice the housing needs of larger collecters


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

That's cool can u post the main link to it?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I asked them to price out something fairly close to this 4 years ago.

Mine was going to be 4 units of (about) 15g each. Front opening. Sealed internally (for just the reasons you fear the setup mentioned Joe).

s


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

http://glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=3

Then click the "65 gal. frog tank" link on the bottom of the list.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Awesome thanks, $150?  Actually not a bad price, I'm gonna get a 70 gal from these guys sometime soon and work on it all year and get something cool at the next NWFF (or maybe sooner)  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Scott,

Here is the thing. You seal them up, and you must drill 6 drain holes in one large piece of very important glass. I doubt twinoaks would touch that job with a 10 foot pole, unless you threw $300 their way. I guess the elevated egg crate does keep each section relatively isolated, so long as you don't have standing water to the soil level. The one pictured above would only require one drain hole. Any ideas?

~Joe


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't see why it would be such a big deal aside from the spread of fungus from an outside plant. Just keep the water low like Joe mentioned and one drain should work. However I would keep the upper sections sealed just in case, the water will have tannins in it if you're using orchid bark and tannins (I believe) have a neutralization property but I could be wrong.

Everett


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I recall it being in that neighborhood ($$) Joe. It was doable though.

s


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

The problem is bacteria and parasites. These frogs live in such a small area, that bacteria can easily build up and parasites can quickly develop. If one frog has a parasite, such as hook worms, the soil is so close in each section that cross contamination would be likely.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I didn't think parasites were too much of a problem w/ the frogs. Aren't most treatable? I can see how something could go wrong fast but I still think the frogs would be fine in that kind of enclosure.

Everett

PS I'm sticking w/ regular terrariums because I can do more with them


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Another idea for those tanks could be to use them as froglet houses. The froglets won't have any parasites that the parents don't (provided you use good water) and then you don't have to worry about anything spreading.

Everett


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I must say that this is by far one of the most frustrating things about this hobby for me. I like having uniform tanks that look good together and function the same. On the other hand, I rarely have the time to spend 4 hours elbow deep in silicone, covered in tiny little glass cuts to make these tanks. If anyone out there can ever come up with a way to produce a 13-18G tank that has sprayers, drains, and opens in the front in relative quantity and they do not bend, melt, leak, or break in shipping I (and I'm guessing a large part of this community) will be forever grateful customers. I have no clue what the price point would be (maybe $60-$90), but this would be a great contribution!


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Joe,
I am 110% with you on that. I see all the European sites and drool. Look at the racks at http://www.rainforest-frogs.nl/index_eng.html and http://www.kwekerijrana.nl/IndexEN.html. 
Glass tanks, vents, drains, misters... I can't find anything close to that. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like what people have done with industrial racks and vertical tanks, but I want something more professional. 

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Drool.....


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Joe,
How great are those!? I bet it wouldn't be that hard to make one, but man if ONLY someone in the USA would make something of that quality. Picture this in your frogroom.










It would solve all my problems. Thumbs up top, leucs or auratus in the center, tincs/azureus down below... man.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*t6ankj*

this tank is a tank that my buddy and i got glasscages to build. i have 4 and my buddie has 3 of them they are great tanks


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*holes*

as for the drain holes tom only charges 20 bucks to drill holes in the glass. not 300.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, not to get too technical but, $150 for the tank. 6 holes at $20 a pop, thats another $120. Total = $270... thats pretty close to Joe's guess. I have one tank from them. Its not bad, I just envisioned a little more.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*its easier than that*

all you really have to do is put a 1/2 inch pvc in each tank and put a cap on the pipe then pump the water out with a 2 dollar pump. i have no holes in my tanks and i get the water out i just have one pvc pipe and a little hand pump.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok that would be cool, and I could build that easy, and even with front openings. I see no point in drilling tanks, it will just leak at some point, and if you don't over mist it will not fill up. I have had a tank setup for well over a year, and only had to siphon it one time. Even my custom tanks are not drilled and I have only had to drain one.

That tank has been thinking.... hmmm but easier to manage with seperate tanks. Not to mention a ton lighter.

For as cheap as they make tanks I wonder if they would cut glass cheaper...I'd drive up there for a huge order of glass.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*hey*

hey i am with glasscages.com and tom is great to work with. if you are looking to get glass cut he can even ship the pieces of glass and acrilic at reasonable and competive prices. they will even ship you the supports, molds, and the only thing you will have to purchase is the silicone. he makes the tanks cheap and you cant beat the prices. if you go to the show list you can special order tanks and if you live near one of the shows just go and pick up what you ordered. 

but the pieces can be sent to you and all you have to do is call tom or beth they will take care of you as long as your ideal is not crazy off the wall stuff.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: hey*

Interesting i'll have to shoot them a e-mail.



joshua_delancey69 said:


> hey i am with glasscages.com and tom is great to work with. if you are looking to get glass cut he can even ship the pieces of glass and acrilic at reasonable and competive prices. they will even ship you the supports, molds, and the only thing you will have to purchase is the silicone. he makes the tanks cheap and you cant beat the prices. if you go to the show list you can special order tanks and if you live near one of the shows just go and pick up what you ordered.
> 
> but the pieces can be sent to you and all you have to do is call tom or beth they will take care of you as long as your ideal is not crazy off the wall stuff.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the idea of this tank a lot. But like a couple of you have pointed out, there are some design improvements I'd like to see. In addition to the sealed sections, I think that if they had divided it into 4 rather than 6 it would work better too. Basically the volume of the enclosure is currently about 10.5 gallons, if they made it in 4 compartments, then each would equal about 15 gallons. The bigger size would allow more visual barriers to be placed on the sides of the individual enclosures.

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with some of the more territorial frog species (i.e. : pumilio) getting stressed because they can see/hear other males in adjacent enclosures? You would think that a tank like this would be great for some thumbnail species, but since they are only 8 inches across the territories would be pretty close. 

I think that this would be great for raising froglets too. 

Kyle, why would drilling a tank cause it to leak at some point? I know guys that have been using drilled tanks with bulkhead fittings for over 10 years with no leaks. The problem with drilled tanks is when you are actually drilling them. Apply too much pressure or go too fast and they crack. Also on some of the larger tanks tempered glass is used for the bottom so you cannot drill it at all without breaking it. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not really the tank itself, but drain pipes etc. Just more things to leak than just a tank alone. I just have not had a need to drill mine, maybe i'm lucky.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, got it!

Ed


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*frog tanks*

I have only recently used any drilled tanks... and thats because they were justin's from back when he had frogs. I'm not sure I like them or not... I still use a lot of tanks, not drilled, with gravel under the dirt instead of false bottoms (can really use gravel bottoms and drains). Since I tend to gut tanks every one to two years anyways, thats when I clean out all the dirt that got down there Also harder to make the little ponds I like. When the water is dirty, I just take a turkey baster to about half of it and give it fresh water. I've seen frogs get caught under false bottoms and dirt always seems to get through, two things that are a major pain I don't like to deal with. What happens if a frog got under there? the false bottom being permenantly down there makes it harder to clean. Frogs do get sick, and that tank will be prime for passing it on. I like to think of my tanks as a closed system... problems there will stay there.

Also a downfall I recently found out with some rack system tanks I have (think that divided all the way down and 29 gallon sections with front opening doors). They are a SERIOUS PAIN to move (and this one was 'light weight' acrylic, not heavy as hell glass). Once you have set them up, you won't move them... ever. I personally like to pull out single tanks from a shelf to inspect... can't do that with this set up. Makes them harder to clean as well (time to get out the power washer...).

Yes, many teritorial frogs don't like to SEE other frogs. These tanks are much smaller than their natural ranges. Some sensitive frogs could be intimidated, or you just have the whole stalking the food on the other side of the glass deal, which distracts them from the food in their tank (maybe nose rub, but thats pretty extreme). Hearing other frogs can cause good territorialness and help breeding, but seeing isn't all that good.

In the future I'm hoping to get 15 gallon "front' opening (its actually the side, but whatever) tanks like patrick has in his fancy pumilio set up. These will be glass, from glasscages (I've already gotten price quotes) and most likely not drilled. A bunch of these will make up my "dream" rack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

With the first tank, i have a solution to your cross-contamination issues. Basically keep the water level away from the base so that water cant wick upwards, then have your water filtered through a UV steriliser (like the ones for fish) before you then split the line to feed each individual tank. That way each tank is fed directly with fresh sterilised water.

Its how they isolate multiple tank setups in shops whilst keeping the water from a central source.


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*cage design*

Well, just for glass cages to know, there needs to be silicone between the glass dividers and the plastic rim. Thumbnails find it quite easy to visit new friends without that space filled up. 

I think these tanks are a great idea for an already established collection that you're not worried about the health of the frogs. Even though it's sharing the same tank, I think it would be hard to spread something. Not any more chance than just going from tank to tank feeding without sterilizing.

I would love a better design though (bigger individual cells). If glass cages is making some special ordered like Patricks, someone shoot me a PM and let me know what they are asking. That, of course, would be perfect for pumilio.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I think the those tanks would be great for rearing young. I plan on building my own tanks as i think it would be a ton cheaper just more of a pain. Drilling glass is a huge pain and putting drains in is the easy. I find drilling a hole big enough for misting heads is real pain and sheer terror. :evil: I use a drimual(sp) for drains and never had glass break on me. As for using my drill to drill big holes for misting heads i broken too many tanks and glass.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you mean Dremel.

But yeah, it's a pain to drill glass. Most of my tanks are old, and I never know if the panes are tempered or not.


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello all,

I have done something similar to the Glasscages tank which I made with a standard 29 Gal tank. Basically I bought a normal tank and glass hood then bought a glass cutter and split the front section of the hood into three equal sections. I then bought a sheet of 1/4" thick acrylic and cut out 2 partitions which I siliconed front, back, and bottom.

When I initially had it setup a few years ago I had leucs on one end, imitator in the middle, and basti pumilio on the other end. I neglected however to seal the 1/8" gap between the top of the partition and the bottom of the hood. I came home one day to see my male imitator in the bastis tank nearly standing nose to nose with the pumilio male, both calling their hearts out! I solved this problem by taping the inside surfaces of the partitions with packing tape (which surprisingly has survived quite well for more than 2 and a half years). 

Along the way I gutted either end and setup pairs of lamasi and reticulatus. The interior surfaces of each partition have long since been covered in moss/algea so the frogs have no problems with seeing each other or their food. All three have successfully reproduced (including eggs , tads, and tank raised froglets) and are continuing to do so.

The imitator and lamasi have nearly identical calls and, fairly comically, will call back and forth at each other every day. It hasn't seemed to affect them negatively in any observable way, as both produce quite well.

I have also moved three times since the tank has been setup and I have actually found it to be very convenient. It is fairly heavy though and if I were going to do another one I wouldn't go much bigger than the 29 Gal. Hopefully something that I just spurted out will help someone! Take care,

-=Adam=-


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*t*










here is the exact tank filled up


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

very intersting, you guys have me thinking now...


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

I want this tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you have any drains or what do you do to collect the water?
j


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*frogs*

the false bottom cover the whole bottom of the tank the only thing seperating the tanks is gravel and what you choose moss etc. you just put a 1/2 inch pvc pipe in one end of the tank and then you suck the water out with a little hand pump when it gets full. 


yes the age old question is contanmination of tank to tank it goes on personal preference. some think it is good some think its bad i think it depends on the situation


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hey!*

i realize that its been awhile since this post was first put up- i'm considering buying one of these, but with 4 compartments instead of six. any new ideas on this tank?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I used this post for my idea on this viv, a 55 gal. split in half, Azureus on the right, auratus on the left. It is much more grown in now.



Unfortunately, they share the same water. Was not really think back then!!!


----------

